# Leak From Connection To Outside Sink



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

This a.m. I noticed a drip from where the cold water line attaches to the outside handle, there appears to be a black gasket then a copper nut. It is a drip right now. I can spin the black gasket a little but I was wondering if I need to take it all appart and redo the pipe thread. I am at the grand canyon and in the middle of a 8000 mile trip.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Mhy outside set-up leaked, too. It was enough to flood the outside compartment and start running down behind the cabinets and into the bathroom.

Had it repaired at the dealership. New faucet and connections. No leak on our last trip of 10 days.

Good luck.

Mark


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Mike,
Is it leaking out the faucet side of the outside sink or behind the sink and under the counter in the kitchen? If it'b behind the sink, those should be standard connections. The faucet side should have a washer to replace. I know I need to make sure the sink is turned off with a good twist or it will leak. 
I hope you are having fun at the Grand Canyon and not just watching the sink drip







.
Just kidding, see you soon,
Brian


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

Good to hear you made it to the Grand Canyon. Enjoy.

Be safe, Swanny


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

i tightened everything and took everything i could apart and still leak, leak. I will try to find an rv place on the road. In the meantime we just are changing rags to catch the drip a couple of times a day.


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Try these businesses. I had a major water leak duing my Yellowstone trip last summer. located a nearby service center using GPS - that is an awesome service.

State: Arizona
City: Flagstaff Flagstaff RV Service Center
Products & Services: 
Shells, Campers, Maintenance, 
RV Parts, Plumbing, Welding, 
Hitches, RV Sales ...
Phone: 928-526-6771

State: Arizona
City: Flagstaff JACK'S RV MAINTENANCE SERVICE
Phone: 928-606-1320

State: Arizona
City: Flagstaff LAWSON'S RV SERVICE CENTER INC
Phone: 520-526-4257

State: Arizona
City: Flagstaff MOBILE RV REPAIR LLC
Mobile Only! Please Call ...
Phone: 928-526-6771

Good luck !!


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

Mike-
How often do you use the outside faucet? If it were me, I would find the closest lowe's, home depot, or RV parts shop and buy a couple caps to cap off the one that leaks. Then you can find/fix the leak once you are home and have some time. 
Good luck with whatever fix you come up with.

--Greg


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

mike ours did that last april.
go under the sink. disconnect the water line running to the outside .
go get 1/2" plugs , plug where the water lines goes to the outside sink.

did this and works great , no more leak. i need a new faucet outside , but will get around too it soon.
lamar


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Sounds like you got some good suggestions. 
I'm sure you will figure it out. Just don't let it take away from that incredible trip your on.

Enjoy and travel safe !!


----------

